# busco beach trip aug 4-7



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

Going to busco beach on aug 4-7 2011, and was wondering if anyone was interested in trying to get a group together to ride there. I am for sure me and my 17 year old son, and a friend and his wife from the upstate. Would love to get a bigger group to ride with. This will be my second trip there. Hoping for rain!!!!


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

i will be there with a few buddies. they have a daisy duke contest sat night but its not really a family oriented show. or it wasn't last year, nothing too crazy though


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

we will need to try to get together. There are still alot of places I haven't found out there yet, I am sure. I am leaving charleston that thursday somewere in the morning, at least before lunch. It is a 5 hour ride for me.


----------



## aellerbe2354 (Jan 27, 2010)

more than likely we will be there. i can let yall now when it gets closer.


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

sounds good. I am trying to get acouple of people to go on my end but not sure how promising it is. All I know for sure is that I will be there with my son. Have done alot of mods since my last trip there last year. Normaly ride at carolina adventure world, but hoping for some good riding at busco and hoping for some rain.


----------



## RedNeckBlueCollar (Feb 8, 2011)

ill definately be there.


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

umm me and my family are gonna try to make it. we'll be bringing two 420's.


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

What day will people be getting there? How long will you be staying? I will be there with my fifth wheel toyhauler at one of the hook up sites. Do not know which site untill I get there. Anyone have any suggestion on some of the best full hook up sites?


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

Yeknom, I will be bringing 3 420's, 2 are 2 wheel drives and mine is a 4x4 irs with 30 silverbacks on it with other mods also done. Have a buddy coming also who is bringing 2 more 420's. Were in sc are you?


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

well I gotta irs 420 with a couple mods and a sra 420 with a couple mods. I'm located bout 7 minutes shy of the north carolina line. I'm gonna have about a 2hr ride to busco hope to meet up with a few people there. This is my second trip. We plan on staying a couple days.


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

i'll be up there if i can get off work me and my friends use to go there every other weekend. Great deep holes


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

We will be there! three coming in our group so far! I'll be on the black cat as usual, we will have a black foreman 500 and a white 420 as well


----------



## 08bruteforce30s (Dec 5, 2010)

we will have camo canam ,xmr,green,camo,and black brutes im going 2 come that saturday and leave sunday.


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

when we get there thursday and figure out what campsite I will be in I will try to get online somehow to let you'll now. Would be the easiest way to meet up if anyone wants to. I think i can do it on my phone will just be a pain.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I'll have my phone off and on text me at 704 202 4527


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## yeknom (Jul 21, 2011)

anyone close to busco know if it's rained there lately?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

yea its rained a few days here in the last week or so. im 30 min west of them but if it rains it usually rains there lol


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

Well its thursday morning the 4th and just about all packed up for the 5 hour drive. Will text pondtunes to give him a campsite number if anyone is interested in meeting up. I will see if he can post the info if I cannot get internet out thre or do it by phone. Hope to meet up with some new people this weekend, sounds like a good time.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Were loading now gonna leave by 9am. Three hour drive for us!


See you there!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

hoping to get out about 9 or so also but looking like alittle later. I will be in a blue f350 with a 31ft fifthwheel toyhauler camper with south carolina tags. hoping to get there around 3 or so.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

Scmudder is here w us he's in section e 17 text me if you show


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BF2012 (Jun 10, 2011)

well, how was busco.any carnage, just curious.
i wanted to go up, but was at myrtle beach, then back to work.


----------



## scmudder (Jul 18, 2011)

always carnage, one of my 420s lost a shift motor, my 420 broke an axle and lost a drum position sensor so only had 1,2,and 3rd gear all weekend and my truck lost a front transmission seel. Pondtues hd many f his own issues. Some other buddies also had there own issues. Not a real bad trip for me except for the truck problem. Can't go riding and not expect something to break.


----------



## whoolieshop (Mar 22, 2011)

I had carnage kinda. Drowned the cat bad. Mud in the crank case. Siezed up my rings. No compression. 










This is what came out when I pulled the stator side cover. 










I tried flushing with oil but it just wasn't doing it. Pulled the engine and ended up flushing it with the water hose from every spot I could get in. Then I put enough back together to flood it with oil. 

took the piston rings off and cleaned them and the piston. Slapped it all back together and she runs! 


---
- Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

